# Campeonato Interescolar JC 2018 on August 11, 2018 in João Câmara, Rio Grande do Norte, Brazil



## Daniel Vædele Egdal (Jul 13, 2018)

The Campeonato Interescolar JC 2018 will take place on August 11, 2018 in João Câmara, Rio Grande do Norte, Brazil. Check out the Campeonato Interescolar JC 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------

